# MK spot lock vs MG anchor



## crappiedude

Since my whole reason to look at new trolling motors is really based on having a unit with
spot-lock (MK) or anchor (MG) is the most important feature I'm looking at. I think I'm going to use this as the #1 feature to start the search.
I know MK had issues with it's earliest issue but has made improvements in recent years.
I've heard from both sides that they think their model is the best.
For you guys using this feature what brand are you using and how big of an area do you think you motor hold on? Is it a 3' area? Or a 4' area? or????
For myself I know I would have dropped a buoy or pulled up next to a stump and hit anchor just to see how good it really was.
I'm trying to compare the newer MK iPilot to a MG pinpoint gps.
Have any of you guys had experience running both? Remember I'm looking at the newer MK iPilot.

I'm not try to start a battle here of mine vs yours. Just trying to find what are realistic expectations when shopping.
Since MK made improvement I'm willing to bet they are pretty similar.
I don't know, so I'm asking.

Thanks.


----------



## bridgeman

Realistically I'm thinking my MG will hold me in a 10 foot circle in about any conditions. My brother has the same year MK and he's lucky it keeps him anywhere close, it sounds like an old coffee grinder and gets the cord tangled about 3 or 4 times an hour. Both are about 4 years old now. I've always been a MG guy because the first few MKs I had crapped out in a few years. Both are probably comparable now, heard MK did some changes a year or so ago. Both are worth every dollar, I'd have paid twice what I did if I knew how much easier it made controlling the boat


----------



## fishingmaniac

i've used the motor guide xi3, new version ulterra, new version ulrexx and old version terrova. The old minn kota spot lock was more of an area lock. It was ok at best. The new versions are very good. I like the minn kota over the Motorguide only because I like the humminbird units and thats what i use. For the money the motorguides do well. I think the new minn kota and the motorguide are pretty much equal in spot lock. I have a video of my buddy and I in his boat after I installed his ultrex, we are in 1 to 2 foot waves with a 20mph wind and we pulled up to a nav bouy. We spot locked and we just sat next to it, Id say on a average both brands will hold you with in 3 to 5 foot of where you spot lock. i can vertical jig with just spot lock or anchor lock. I use it to park over brush piles in 20 foot of water and use a 1/32 oz jig to catch crappie out of brush piles. i also use it to perch fish on erie and it works great. My other buddy has the mototguide I installed it and his lowrances for him. I have fished out of his boat and felt like it held us just as good. I think the minn kotas are better built, just by feel and installing them. The ultrex is the only one we had any issues with. The steering cables broke (common on early releases) minn kota replaced no questions asked with the new improved cables. truthfully I think the install job will have more of impact on how they function than the units themselves.


----------



## Brahmabull71

I use both MK and MG often. I Own or have Owned / used MG Xi5 24/36v with 60” shaft, a MK Power Drive 12/24v and routinely use gen 2 and brand new Terrova 24/36v and Ulterra 24/36v models and have used New Ultrex 36v a couple times. I just recently upgraded to MG Xi5 in 36v from 24v and its a significant difference in power & ability especially spot locking. I have to stay with MG because it links to my Lowrance unit and this is integral to the way I fish both inland and Great Lakes. 

Both the MG and MK will keep you within a 5’ radius especially in the wind. Dead calm and they both will ‘hunt’ some and it’s actually harder to stay put. If I’m crappie fishing single pole in brush, I actually try not to spotlock. Obviously they will not work under a bridge or other type of obstruction where clear satellite service cannot be maintained.

If you are not concerned with networking to the head units (as I understand you have Gen 1 Lowrance and aren’t planning on changing anytime soon) I personally would choose MK. The spot lock feature on all new 2017 - current MK is excellent and virtually the same as MG has always been. I don’t care what size your boat is, there is no way I’d ever choose 12v again. I’ve owned two 12v motors over the years and I really would just never go back.

Also, the new brushless motors coming out will have greater output in pound feet of torque with same volt system.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## crappiedude

Brahmabull71 said:


> I use both MK and MG often


Thanks for the reply, I suspected they are similar since the upgrade came out in 2017.
So while you are fishing and the TM is spot locked which unit is quieter?
Or are they similar too?


----------



## Brahmabull71

MG is much much quieter! Not even close.


----------



## crappiedude

Brahmabull71 said:


> MG is much much quieter! Not even close.


I've heard that too somewhere but I often wonder if the person is being impartial.
Since you're using both I'm glad to see it confirmed.
I'm half deaf but my wife is noise sensitive.
Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## crappiedude

I kind of like the hand held unit on the MK a little better but since I'm a cable steer guy right now I figure any of them are going to have a learning curve.


----------



## Brahmabull71

MG is faster response turning. I HATE the MG remote. The iPilot / Link remote is really really nice.


----------



## crappiedude

Brahmabull71 said:


> I HATE the MG remote.


I've heard other MK guys say that too. They like the display on the MK. (I can see that)
I've heard some MG guys say they like their remotes.
I wondered if it's like cell phones...iPhone guys like their iPhones, android guys like their androids.


----------



## EnonEye

google this interesting article "newest GPS satellite will be three times as accurate" Article is about a year old but should make either unit more accurate on the spot. New system improves accuracy from 10 feet down to 3 feet. Go AF! Enjoy.


----------



## Brahmabull71

crappiedude said:


> I've heard other MK guys say that too. They like the display on the MK. (I can see that)
> I've heard some MG guys say they like their remotes.
> I wondered if it's like cell phones...iPhone guys like their iPhones, android guys like their androids.


It’s because guys like me who troll or use the display for speed / direction control does not have the ability to see it on the MG remote. If I want to troll 1.3 SOG, I have to look at the Lowrance to know speed or heading lock. Every time Lowrance has an update, the screen display between it and the MG screws up.

Honestly none of this would apply to what your asking. Honestly, this is why I’m waiting on the Garmins to come out. Best of all worlds.

It’s like anything...just depends how YOU are intending to use it. I would venture to say that we all set our boats up a little differently.


----------



## crappiedude

Brahmabull71 said:


> It’s because guys like me who troll or use the display for speed / direction control does not have the ability to see it on the MG remote. If I want to troll 1.3 SOG, I have to look at the Lowrance to know speed or heading lock.


Sure makes sense to me and now I understand why that feature could be helpful to someone.
I never troll so that aspect never even crossed my mind. I really appreciate you taking the time to chime in here and express your thoughts and insights, it's very helpful.
It is rare to find someone with so much hands on experience with both brands.

Initially I was leaning towards the ultrex, I love the idea of having a cable steer capable of having spot lock. I dunno now.
I'm more thinking about either a Terrova or an Xi5. Most people I've talked to say once I get used to a remote I'll never use the foot pedal. With either of these motors I'll still have a foot pedal even if it is electric steer.
MG = quieter operation, wireless foot pedal (I like the idea of this) & good GPS lock.
MK = screen display on hand held remote, good GPS lock.

One other feature I want is sonar (or built in transducer). Even though I can't link my Gen 1 units I would like to get the transducer off the TM. I THINK I can do that with either brand.


----------



## Brahmabull71

crappiedude said:


> Sure makes sense to me and now I understand why that feature could be helpful to someone.
> I never troll so that aspect never even crossed my mind. I really appreciate you taking the time to chime in here and express your thoughts and insights, it's very helpful.
> It is rare to find someone with so much hands on experience with both brands.
> 
> Initially I was leaning towards the ultrex, I love the idea of having a cable steer capable of having spot lock. I dunno now.
> I'm more thinking about either a Terrova or an Xi5. Most people I've talked to say once I get used to a remote I'll never use the foot pedal. With either of these motors I'll still have a foot pedal even if it is electric steer.
> MG = quieter operation, wireless foot pedal (I like the idea of this) & good GPS lock.
> MK = screen display on hand held remote, good GPS lock.
> 
> One other feature I want is sonar (or built in transducer). Even though I can't link my Gen 1 units I would like to get the transducer off the TM. I THINK I can do that with either brand.


MK is built in for HB, MG you can use Universal 2D with Lowrance, and Garmin will link with all 3. I personally wasn’t satisfied with the imaging my Lowrance or Garmin units had with the built in MG transducer. I now run a separate transducer off my MG with side / down imaging and CHIRP for my Garmin. Livescope will be this springs addition after using it this fall several times. It’s just the wave of the future especially for crappie fishing.

With MK they have built in Mega capabilities in their trolling motor transducers and as far as side and down imaging, it’s incredible. My buddy just set up his boat with an Ulterra and HB electronics. He is a multi-species angler and the setup is good for what he is doing. He never uses the foot pedal.

I’m fortunate enough to be on the water A LOT and have the opportunity to be on many boats. This has allowed me to fine tune what works for me on my rig. I’ve done TONS of research to make sure I have the right setups for Crappie, Saugeye, Walleye, Perch and Salmon. I think I have the right systems for exactly every way I fish for each of these species from an electronics standpoint...until next year when they come out with new crap


----------



## Brahmabull71

Oh and as a side note, I would not buy another MG (even though technically I just did). This was a short term move and a deal I couldn’t pass up. Their quality is just not there. I truly and objectively believe the MK is the strongest between the two brands.

Until recently you had two choices though, now you have at least 4 with a fifth being introduced. Two years ago I switched from die hard Lowrance guy to a Garmin fan for multiple reasons. I’m excited to see how well Garmins TM will do. They will have to have a longer shaft to be competitive in the multi-species deep V crowd.

Russell Marine products on YouTube does a really nice job of comparing all the latest stuff, just beware he is a Lowrance guy through and through.

If you ever want to test a 36v MG Xi5, we can meet at Alum. You’re more than welcome.


----------



## crappiedude

I did see on the MK website that they do offer an adapter of their universal sonar for Lowrance units. It's 83/200 for standard 2d sonar. They list a ton of units it compatible with.
Just having 2d up front is fine with me.
I have several friends who switched to Garmin. They have some pretty cool stuff.
It's not that I can't afford all the new stuff, I'm just not sure I want too.


----------



## polebender

Brahmabull71 said:


> Oh and as a side note, I would not buy another MG (even though technically I just did). This was a short term move and a deal I couldn’t pass up. Their quality is just not there. I truly and objectively believe the MK is the strongest between the two brands.
> 
> Until recently you had two choices though, now you have at least 4 with a fifth being introduced. Two years ago I switched from die hard Lowrance guy to a Garmin fan for multiple reasons. I’m excited to see how well Garmins TM will do. They will have to have a longer shaft to be competitive in the multi-species deep V crowd.
> 
> Russell Marine products on YouTube does a really nice job of comparing all the latest stuff, just beware he is a Lowrance guy through and through.
> 
> If you ever want to test a 36v MG Xi5, we can meet at Alum. You’re more than welcome.


3 Pound Crappie did a review of the new Garmin trolling motor. Don’t know if you’ve seen this? A lot of features he likes. But the one negative he couldn’t get past was how massive the motor is! On a boat your size or probably wouldn’t make a difference but for someone who has a smaller bass boat, it’s more than likely a deal breaker.


----------



## Brahmabull71

polebender said:


> 3 Pound Crappie did a review of the new Garmin trolling motor. Don’t know if you’ve seen this? A lot of features he likes. But the one negative he couldn’t get past was how massive the motor is! On a boat your size or probably wouldn’t make a difference but for someone who has a smaller bass boat, it’s more than likely a deal breaker.


I did see that. Until I see it in person I’ll reserve my judgement. Agree though, you aren’t putting this on an 14’ Jon boat. 

I envision the foot pedal to be very much like my MG. To me it feels ‘spongy’ also. Not a deal breaker, just take a little getting used to. The head looking like it faces the other way is kind of dumb that he makes a big deal about it. We will see!


----------



## crappiedude

One more question about these electric steer TM's...
MK & MG
Will the TM head rotate an unlimited amount of times without stopping? It seems it could eventually wrap around so much it could eventually pull the cables loose.
Or do they only go so far in one direction and then spin back around like you would do with a cable steer?


----------



## kycreek

The MK will wrap it's cable up if you aren't watching it. I can't speak for the MG.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Ulterra has had issues with it if the head or wires on deploy doesn’t go down all the way, but very rare if ever for some. Ultrex was actually ripping wires out of the back of my buddies but seems to be corrected. Terrova no known issues I’ve seen and Motorguide I’ve never ever had one issue. It corrects itself if you jog 5’ and it needs to change position. It will not wrap cord up.


----------



## crappiedude

Thanks for the speedy replies.
If you guys can't tell I over think everything


----------



## Brahmabull71

crappiedude said:


> Thanks for the speedy replies.
> If you guys can't tell I over think everything


Also guilty. It’s a curse.


----------



## EnonEye

crappiedude said:


> One other feature I want is sonar (or built in transducer). Even though I can't link my Gen 1 units I would like to get the transducer off the TM. I THINK I can do that with either brand.


The built-in sonar and the neat/clean set-up profile is what sold me on the MK, only 2D images but I was (guess already said this earlier) just looking for front depth in several situations such as jigging craps near shore and severe drop offs in Canada trolling for salmon where an 18 foot boat length turned sideways is the difference between 4 and 25 feet It sure was nice to be able to read that front depth, etc. As far as wrapping itself up my unit will wrap if you're controlling it manually but if you have it on an auto-pilot setting such as spot lock it senses and unwraps before it breaks. Have had a few close calls. Don't know maybe they've upgraded that, call and ask them before plunkin down that cash. I'm excited to see what you get.


----------



## Popspastime

Did you figure it out yet?


----------



## Popspastime

somethings happening with my post above..


----------



## crappiedude

Hey Pops
Haven't figured it out 100% just yet but at this time I'm kind of leaning towards the MG and probably the Xi5.
I'm betting MK's revised spot-lock in 2017 makes the accuracy very similar to MG.
Why MG then? I like the wireless foot control & I like that it's quieter (my wife is very nose sensitive)
I do like the display on the MK's hand control but not enough to off set the extra noise.
I've listened to a bunch of YouTubes and the noise is what pushed me to MG. If it weren't for that I was leaning towards MK because of the remote.

I'm also trying to see the difference between the Xi3 and the Xi5. Since the Xi3 doesn't come with a foot pedal there isn't much of a price difference once you buy a foot pedal. Probably not much more than $100 or so.
I'm still debating between 12v & 24v

We have someone new who is hosting the Cincy Outdoor Sports show starting this year.
I'm hoping they are better than the past owners & past shows. I'm hoping both MG & MK have a booth down there so I can look at the TM's 1st hand.


----------



## Brahmabull71

crappiedude said:


> Hey Pops
> Haven't figured it out 100% just yet but at this time I'm kind of leaning towards the MG and probably the Xi5.
> I'm betting MK's revised spot-lock in 2017 makes the accuracy very similar to MG.
> Why MG then? I like the wireless foot control & I like that it's quieter (my wife is very nose sensitive)
> I do like the display on the MK's hand control but not enough to off set the extra noise.
> I've listened to a bunch of YouTubes and the noise is what pushed me to MG. If it weren't for that I was leaning towards MK because of the remote.
> 
> I'm also trying to see the difference between the Xi3 and the Xi5. Since the Xi3 doesn't come with a foot pedal there isn't much of a price difference once you buy a foot pedal. Probably not much more than $100 or so.
> I'm still debating between 12v & 24v
> 
> We have someone new who is hosting the Cincy Outdoor Sports show starting this year.
> I'm hoping they are better than the past owners & past shows. I'm hoping both MG & MK have a booth down there so I can look at the TM's 1st hand.


Dennis at Boat Things here in Columbus is also a great resource. He has helped me immensely over the years.

Dennis Cruse
(614) 895-2628


----------



## Dovans

24 volt for sure... Well worth it.


----------



## polebender

Definitely agree with the 24v. If you’re going all in you should get the best version of what you want. You don’t want to have any regrets later.


----------



## CHI-Town Monk

crappiedude said:


> Since my whole reason to look at new trolling motors is really based on having a unit with
> spot-lock (MK) or anchor (MG) is the most important feature I'm looking at. I think I'm going to use this as the #1 feature to start the search.
> I know MK had issues with it's earliest issue but has made improvements in recent years.
> I've heard from both sides that they think their model is the best.
> For you guys using this feature what brand are you using and how big of an area do you think you motor hold on? Is it a 3' area? Or a 4' area? or????
> For myself I know I would have dropped a buoy or pulled up next to a stump and hit anchor just to see how good it really was.
> I'm trying to compare the newer MK iPilot to a MG pinpoint gps.
> Have any of you guys had experience running both? Remember I'm looking at the newer MK iPilot.
> 
> I'm not try to start a battle here of mine vs yours. Just trying to find what are realistic expectations when shopping.
> Since MK made improvement I'm willing to bet they are pretty similar.
> I don't know, so I'm asking.
> 
> Thanks.


My Xi5 is scary in the anchor mode. We located a sunken row boat in 28 FOW and sat on it for as long as we wanted. I don't work for (as you put it) MG, but I have used them since 1973 and have never had to have them repaired. The bad part is the price these days.


----------



## crappiedude

polebender said:


> Definitely agree with the 24v. If you’re going all in you should get the best version of what you want. You don’t want to have any regrets later.


What kind of boat are you fishing from?

I have a 17'6" Tracker Pro-V. I used a 55# 12V for the last 12 years and for 12 years before that I used a 30#12v. In between those 12 year periods I had a 70# 24v MG for 1 year. To say I hated that TM is an understatement. It was a cheap TM and it was just way too much power for my boat.

Then again the money difference isn't that much between the 12v and the 24v. Maybe a little over $200 or so, certainly not enough to matter.


----------



## BlueBoat98

I have used my MinnKota Terrova for 7 or 8 seasons now and I still love it. The moment I saw some guys using them the year before I knew I had to have one.
It is a bit noisy, mostly in one direction, and the cord does get twisted around occasionally because I have a transducer strapped on the keel. Whichever one you get will definitely change your life! I estimate it keeps me in a 10 foot area or less which is fine for what I do on the humps at CJ Brown. Using the GPS chart I can always pitch in the direction I want and rarely even use a marker anymore. I have found that it does a better job of holding position in a breeze than in a flat calm.
No one has mentioned the "return" feature. When you get snagged and have to move to get it clear one button puts you right back where you were before. It's great.
I also endorse the 24 volt option which is what is needed for the 80# that I use.
I HATED the MAXXUM cable drive that was on my 19' deep-V when I got it used. Totally the wrong motor for that boat. I never use the foot pedal which is stashed under the deck. The remote does all I need.
When this one croaks I will definitely upgrade to the newer one with the DI/SI transducer built in. I know it will hold even better.

See you out there.
MC


----------



## chaunc

Out of the six or more trolling motors I’ve had over the years, since the mid seventies, including the new Ulterra, this Ultrex that I run now is hands down the best I’ve ever run. I don’t use all the features it can do but I’ve always been a cable steer guy and it does the job for me. Built in transducer is good with my bird twelve too. Spot lock is cool for staying on brushpiles when I’m hang gliding jigs over them and for staying in place while I retie after a snag. Very rarely troll so I rarely use the remote. This motor does all I ask it too now and will do so much more if I choose to use it in a different way too. Foot pedal cable to head unit is only issue for me as my bird 12 is so big up there, I have to make sure it doesn’t catch the corner of the unit when I’m retrieving it. It’s only because where I place my pedal tho. And John, I’d rather have more than I need instead of not enough power. It’s digital so I can regulate it to run at my perfect speed. Have fun deciding.


----------



## crappiedude

chaunc said:


> And John, I’d rather have more than I need instead of not enough power.


I'm giving the 24v some serious thought since virtually everyone is advising to go bigger.


----------



## Ltrain

Since you haven't decided 100% I'm going to throw a motor out there that is rarely discussed up North but I own one and i think it has the absolute best spot lock - the Rhodan trolling motor.
I've also owned the Xi5 and i was very pleased with it. It went with my boat when i sold it so i took a leap of faith and tried a Rhodan. Mainly my decision was based on wanting the most powerful motor( 120 lb thrust ) and it was supposed to have the best gps out of all the trolling motors on the market. I think both claims are backed up by the performance of this motor.


----------



## polebender

crappiedude said:


> What kind of boat are you fishing from?
> 
> I have a 17'6" Tracker Pro-V. I used a 55# 12V for the last 12 years and for 12 years before that I used a 30#12v. In between those 12 year periods I had a 70# 24v MG for 1 year. To say I hated that TM is an understatement. It was a cheap TM and it was just way too much power for my boat.
> 
> Then again the money difference isn't that much between the 12v and the 24v. Maybe a little over $200 or so, certainly not enough to matter.


I have a 20’ fiber glass bass boat. So there is a lot more weight involved than your boat. But the reason I suggest the 24v is using a motor that has spot lock it is almost always moving constantly as it is adjusting to stay on lock. This definitely puts more strain on the batteries especially on a long day of fishing. 
I believe you’ve said that you always have a spare battery with you that you can change over to if necessary. My point is why would you want to have to stop fishing and change batteries when a 24v system will keep you fishing all day without interruption. 
And also the newer motors have a lower speed on take off that gradually goes up to a higher set speed so they do not just thrust full power ahead. They will not overpower your boat. 
These are all just my opinions and I definitely agree that you make the choice that you feel most comfortable with. I’m not trying to persuade you in any way. I’m sure you’ll be satisfied with the decision you make.


----------



## crappiedude

polebender said:


> These are all just my opinions


and I respect your (and all these other guys chiming in) opinions. All these various opinions are what make this site so good and it's why I ask these questions on OGF. So many people with so much experience in one place and always willing to provide a wealth of information.

My extra battery isn't really a spare it's wired in parallel with my TM battery there's no need to move or do anything.



polebender said:


> But the reason I suggest the 24v is using a motor *that has spot lock it is almost always moving constantly as it is adjusting to stay on lock.* This definitely puts more strain on the batteries especially on a long day of fishing.


Now that is something I never thought of. I was thinking if I stayed with a 12v I would probably go back to having a single battery because I rarely fish more than 6 hours unless I'm on a trip. All the batteries in the boat are on their last leg and I'm hoping they make it until I get whatever TM I'm going to get. When I install TM and change the batteries it would be a good time to do any wiring if I needed to.



polebender said:


> And also the newer motors have a lower speed on take off that gradually goes up to a higher set speed so they do not just thrust full power ahead. They will not overpower your boat.


And that's a big plus for the 24v.

Again I welcome and thank everyone for their input. Lots of good stuff here I never thought of and plenty for me to think about.
Virtually everyone one I know or fish with has a 12 cable steer TM so I don't have any practical experience with any of this stuff.


----------



## 68bucks

I was in the same position as you, older MK motor on a 17.5' boat and wanted to upgrade to a GPS motor. I went with MG because I wanted to link to my electronics and I prefer Lowrance/ Simrad. I went with an Xi5, 24v/80# 60" shaft saltwater model 3 seasons ago. I have regretted it ever since. First season was fine worked great. 2nd season I discover the motor is tied up at the start of the season. Took it in for service and they said there was water in the motor, warranty covered it though. I get it back, after several weeks and head to the lake to troll a while. GPS is all out of whack. Won't follow a heading. Won't spot lock, etc. Back to the shop. They say software issues were common that year and update the software. Had to wait 3 weeks while they get software and a cable or something. I get it back just in time for a trip to the UP. Same deal GPS is still whacked. I get home and take it back, now they say there is a bad board. Wait a couple more weeks and get it back, same deal, no go. Now they are guessing the GPS module is bad. They actually told me, and it's in the manual, that I need to unplug the motor when not in use. They said the power stays on to the GPS module and while it's in the barn it will keep hunting and will damage the module. Pretty stupid I thought. I complained loud and long enough to finally get them to give me a new motor, I was tired of putting it on and taking it off to get it fixed. I haven't had any trouble with the new one, I always unplug it though even when it's in the water over night. It works well, does what it's supposed to but I haven't tied it to my electronics and don't plan to. I'll never buy a MG again, I'd rather not have the motor networked than deal with MG again. I have even considered selling it and getting a MK but just been too lazy to do it. If you're interested in it it's like brand new, just let me know and we'll talk. By the way does anyone have experience with the new Lowrance motor?


----------



## Brahmabull71

68bucks said:


> I was in the same position as you, older MK motor on a 17.5' boat and wanted to upgrade to a GPS motor. I went with MG because I wanted to link to my electronics and I prefer Lowrance/ Simrad. I went with an Xi5, 24v/80# 60" shaft saltwater model 3 seasons ago. I have regretted it ever since. First season was fine worked great. 2nd season I discover the motor is tied up at the start of the season. Took it in for service and they said there was water in the motor, warranty covered it though. I get it back, after several weeks and head to the lake to troll a while. GPS is all out of whack. Won't follow a heading. Won't spot lock, etc. Back to the shop. They say software issues were common that year and update the software. Had to wait 3 weeks while they get software and a cable or something. I get it back just in time for a trip to the UP. Same deal GPS is still whacked. I get home and take it back, now they say there is a bad board. Wait a couple more weeks and get it back, same deal, no go. Now they are guessing the GPS module is bad. They actually told me, and it's in the manual, that I need to unplug the motor when not in use. They said the power stays on to the GPS module and while it's in the barn it will keep hunting and will damage the module. Pretty stupid I thought. I complained loud and long enough to finally get them to give me a new motor, I was tired of putting it on and taking it off to get it fixed. I haven't had any trouble with the new one, I always unplug it though even when it's in the water over night. It works well, does what it's supposed to but I haven't tied it to my electronics and don't plan to. I'll never buy a MG again, I'd rather not have the motor networked than deal with MG again. I have even considered selling it and getting a MK but just been too lazy to do it. If you're interested in it it's like brand new, just let me know and we'll talk. By the way does anyone have experience with the new Lowrance motor?


Good information right there! Thank you!

Full disclosure, I’ve had water in my MG 4 times. I only hit a stump one time, not very hard, that I didn’t see under the water crappie fishing. It was my fault. This means at a minimum a new seal kit and with labor about $90. I ALWAYS unplug my MG and have never had module issues. My buddy has one and has nothing but issues with the GPS. It’s hard wired direct. New Module is $360.

I realize I probably use my equipment more than 75% of people, but when I’m forking out that much money, it should work. I’m EXTREMELY cautious and anal with how I treat my equipment. I’m extra conservative with its servicing etc.

This is one more reason I’m working to terminate MG in the long term. As stated previously, I just don’t feel they are made as heavy as MK.


----------



## polebender

crappiedude said:


> Now that is something I never thought of. I was thinking if I stayed with a 12v I would probably go back to having a single battery because I rarely fish more than 6 hours unless I'm on a trip. All the batteries in the boat are on their last leg and I'm hoping they make it until I get whatever TM I'm going to get. When I install TM and change the batteries it would be a good time to do any wiring if I needed to.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's a big plus for the 24v


I would suggest that when you get your new TM that you get new battteries. And would also suggest you go with 31 series deep cycle.


----------



## crappiedude

So I stopped at BPS today.
I was looking at the 2 motors (Terrova vs Xi5) and both seemed (by just looking at them) very similar. What kept drawing my attention was the remotes.
I did like display on the MK remote, having that info at your fingertips would be so helpful.
On the MG (I'm assuming) you have to be linked to your electronics to be able to see what your setting are??? That's kind of crazy.

The guy in department came over and asked if I needed help. When I told him I was looking at the 2 TM's he pointed to the MK and said "get that one, they never come back".
I asked about the MG and he said they get a lot back on returns. He felt that MG was having some quality problems once Attwood took over. He didn't feel like it was any one thing but rather a lot of little things. This kind of goes along with what Brahmabull said earlier. (below)



Brahmabull71 said:


> Oh and as a side note, I would not buy another MG (even though technically I just did). This was a short term move and a deal I couldn’t pass up. Their quality is just not there. I truly and objectively believe the MK is the strongest between the two brands.


The guy also said that since I'm in no rush he advised waiting since rebates usually come out for the TM's in January - mid April.


----------



## Brahmabull71

crappiedude said:


> So I stopped at BPS today.
> I was looking at the 2 motors (Terrova vs Xi5) and both seemed (by just looking at them) very similar. What kept drawing my attention was the remotes.
> I did like display on the MK remote, having that info at your fingertips would be so helpful.
> On the MG (I'm assuming) you have to be linked to your electronics to be able to see what your setting are??? That's kind of crazy.
> 
> The guy in department came over and asked if I needed help. When I told him I was looking at the 2 TM's he pointed to the MK and said "get that one, they never come back".
> I asked about the MG and he said they get a lot back on returns. He felt that MG was having some quality problems once Attwood took over. He didn't feel like it was any one thing but rather a lot of little things. This kind of goes along with what Brahmabull said earlier. (below)
> 
> 
> 
> The guy also said that since I'm in no rush he advised waiting since rebates usually come out for the TM's in January - mid April.


Sound advice.


----------



## Tom 513

John, I have the MGXI5, 80# 24v on my PT pt175, I bought it 4 or 5 yrs ago after much research, at that time the spot lock was the deciding factor, also I will say I dont use all of its functions but I do see it as the best $ I have spent on my boat, shoot me a pm or call me if you have any questions, obtw the only time I use the foot control is when I bass fish.


----------



## crappiedude

Tom 513 said:


> John, I have the MGXI5, 80# 24v on my PT pt175, I bought it 4 or 5 yrs ago after much research, at that time the spot lock was the deciding factor, also I will say I dont use all of its functions but I do see it as the best $ I have spent on my boat, shoot me a pm or call me if you have any questions, obtw the only time I use the foot control is when I bass fish.


Hey Tom, thanks for the input
I have 2 questions I'll keep them on here since I'm sure others are looking at this thread also.
1- Do you have the TM linked to your electronics?
2- How do you feel about the size of the TM on your boat? Do you think that the 24v is too big for a boat your size?


----------



## EnonEye

crappiedude said:


> So I stopped at BPS today.I was looking at the 2 motors (Terrova vs Xi5) and both seemed (by just looking at them The guy in department came over and asked if I needed help. When I told him I was looking at the 2 TM's he pointed to the MK and said "get that one, they never come back". I asked about the MG and he said they get a lot back on returns.


----------



## EnonEye

I can say this on MK's behalf. The first MK I had with the remote/spot lock etc did not work properly (my memory says it kept blowing internal fuses but my internal memory is also blowing fuses) so I called, they sent a new motor and payed shipping back for the original motor. They stood up and made me whole. No issues with the next 2 versions, as good as sliced bread.


----------



## Tom 513

crappiedude said:


> Hey Tom, thanks for the input
> I have 2 questions I'll keep them on here since I'm sure others are looking at this thread also.
> 1- Do you have the TM linked to your electronics?
> 2- How do you feel about the size of the TM on your boat? Do you think that the 24v is too big for a boat your size?


Well #1 no, but I would like the ability to run a contour line. I had wanted to add it to the install but at the time the 2 hds units emptied my pockets. 
2# the benefits outweight the size. It fits within the rails.I havent read the entire thread but have you considered the extra room additional batteries and a 2-3 bank charger will eat up? Mine is snug

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom 513

Also, as often as we fish in windy conditions, I would highly recommend a 24v model, even with the cost of the batt and charger. I can fish for 2 days without electric its nice.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

Tom 513 said:


> Also, as often as we fish in windy conditions, I would highly recommend a 24v model, even with the cost of the batt and charger. I can fish for 2 days without electric its nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


I already have 3 batteries and a 3 bank charger so it's just a matter of hooking up the batteries in series vs parallel. Same as you there isn't a lot of extra room for this stuff.
I'm just leery of the 24v being just too much TM for a tin boat.
There isn't much money difference between the 12v or 24v.

I was going to go with the MG but after a lot of thought and research I'm now leaning towards the MK Terrova. One thing I like about the MK is the display on the remote. That to me is a definite benefit. I'm not linking to my electronics either so that's where the display will shine.
In looking at the MK website they recommend 2# of thrust for 100# of weight so
55# thrust would be good for 2750#
80# thrust for up to 4000#
I'm sure it's just a minimum guideline to go by and either would work just fine.


----------



## 68bucks

I agree 100% on 24v. My boat is a 17-1/2' Alumacraft. My batteries are real tight but if you can do it I would. I think the big advantage is the run time.


----------



## Tom 513

It's your money, but I cant see a issue with too much variable power, go big or....

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## polebender

crappiedude said:


> I was going to go with the MG but after a lot of thought and research I'm now leaning towards the MK Terrova. One thing I like about the MK is the display on the remote. That to me is a definite benefit. I'm not linking to my electronics either so that's where the display will shine.


Just something for you to think about on the Terrova. I really like the one I had but the real drawback for me is that it doesn’t have a cord to lower or raise the motor. You always have to reach down and push the release mechanism to raise and lower it. The mechanism is kind of tricky to get used to also. You have to push down and to the left to get it to release. It takes a few times to get used to. And if you find yourself in too shallow of water it’s harder to raise the motor quickly to get yourself out. You have to reach down, hit the release, and raise the motor by hand. It may not be a big deal to some but to me that part was just a PIA. That’s one of the reasons I upgraded to the Ultrex. It’s so much easier just to grab the cord and lift your motor.


----------



## crappiedude

polebender said:


> Just something for you to think about on the Terrova.


Thanks for the input, I'll check it out.
I do appreciate all this feed back, it gives me plenty to think about.

I wish I would have had the spot-lock today when I was fishing. That wind was a pain.


----------



## spectrum

Will say I do like the MK for their ruggedness. Never ran a MG, but I've fished electric only tourny's for many years and now pretty much just run Erie. Maybe I'm just lucky but the only thing that ever happened to any of my MK was that I bent 1 prop shaft, and that will happen with any trolling motor. We've hit things so hard that the boat actually went backwards. Run over rocks ect never a issue, think we bent the shaft in a weird situation where we ran over a stump just the right way. Then with the terrova on the big boat I wasn't used to it being there and hit it on a dock pileing as it was stowed and twisted the skeg on it. Was sure it was screwed...took it apart, nothing wrong, just had to put it back the way it was. I didn't even put new seals in it...but I did monitor it for water leaking and no issues.


----------



## spectrum

Oh, as far as power you'll be fine with the 80+. We had a 14' tin for the tournys with a 80 in the front and a 101 in the back and our top speed was 5 mph making a wake...was cool to just leave everyone in the dust at takeoff. Just make sure you don't hit the rabbit button or have the motor on 10 and hit the gas when the motor is sideways...unless you like taking a swim .

We started out with just a 36 lb in the back and used our tourny winnings to slowly upgrade the boat. One of the big reasons we got the 24v 80lb and then the 36v 101 was we had a good bag one day. We pushed it a little too long and as we were going back the batt started to die...we were using the oars and the cooler lid to try and make it back on time......We didn't make it. 
The 24v and 36v motors are more efficient then the 12v and will save you batteries in the future.


----------



## spectrum

Jeeze...memories coming back.....
Not to much for you crappiedude, cause you have service places around you, but for people lurking. 
Make sure there is a Authorized service guy (you trust) in your area for whatever motor you get. Much easier to take the motor off and drive a little then having it shipped or put on the back burner at a (crap) service place in case there is a prob with warranty or stuff you don't want to do on your own. 
The 101 we had on the back was a motorguide, and had a design issue with the bracket pin to angle the motor where the push pin would shear off you if you did a 180 with the motor. In my area Vic's was the only one to fix or replace the thing. Brought the motor there (winter) waited 2 months and nothing. Called "waiting on parts". 2 months later tourny coming up, drove there and asked them about it and they didn't even know the motor was there. Told them to F*** off and just did our own fix to it. Then found the bracket online later (Ebay and such was just starting at the time) and did our own mods.
Funny thing is when the prop shaft was screwed on the minkota we took it to the Mogadore service place which looks like a complete dump. Dude was cool as hell and got it back to us in 2 weeks.

Nowadays, I know how to fix most things, even replacing the prop shaft...but 15 years ago for a 23 year old who doesn't know s*** about s*** it was a pain in the butt.


----------



## Tom 513

My Mg Xi5 has a carbon fiber shaft, and I'd bet all the newer GPS models do, I put mine to the test at Chickamgua this spring when it was at winter pool, dam gravel flats come out of no where 

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## spectrum

Yeah the chick is fun that way.  That's where the cable steer went out on my buddies Ultrex. He bought it right when they came out. Got it fixed under warranty and he's had no issues since then, but it did make fishing fun. We were still able to use it with the remote but had to constantly watch it cause the motor would wrap it's self up and pull the wires out of the head without the cable. Since then minkota fixed the issue. I did like that motor, I've always been a remote guy and hated the foot petals, but that one has a nice foot petal that was easy to use.
If I was still a bass guy I would go with the Ultrex, the rope pick up is better for the run and gun and if I was 20 years older I can see how the terrova pick up would start getting old. Just got off the phone with him and he still says that was his best purchace he ever did.


----------



## spectrum

Not to positive on the ultrex but all my other MK shut the power off when you stow it.


----------

